
Octo: CHIP-8 retro game programming in the browser - mr_golyadkin
http://johnearnest.github.io/Octo/
======
RodgerTheGreat
Author here- glad to see this project gathering a little interest! The most
elaborate Chip8 program I've written using Octo so far is an adventure game
called "Cave Explorer":

[http://johnearnest.github.io/Octo/index.html?gist=a1d72c7bbf...](http://johnearnest.github.io/Octo/index.html?gist=a1d72c7bbf65520fd20d)

I still have 285 bytes of RAM left over, though…

If anyone decides to tinker with games of their own I'd love to hear about
them. I've also written quite a bit of documentation including tutorials and
chip8-specific coding tricks which can be found on the project's github page:
[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Octo](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Octo)

------
Scaevolus
Here's a Mr Worm game (Snake variant) that I made:

[http://johnearnest.github.io/Octo/index.html?gist=f3685a7581...](http://johnearnest.github.io/Octo/index.html?gist=f3685a75817cde6d5c0d)

------
sitkack
Love this stuff!

see also [http://pelulamu.net/ibniz/](http://pelulamu.net/ibniz/)

------
tominated
That's awesome. I recently made a chip-8 emulator in haskell, funnily enough:
github.com/tominated/chip-8-vm

